# What happens to petrified characters?



## Nikosandros (Jun 16, 2008)

What are the defenses of a petrified character? What can affect him?

Also, is there any way to reverse the state?


----------



## dragon_eater (Jun 16, 2008)

Petrified:  (Player's Handbook pg 277)
   You have been turned to stone.
   You can't take actions.
*You gain resist 20 to all damage.*
   You are unaware of your surroundings.
   You don't age.

The Remove Affliction ritual on pg 311 of the Player's Handbook says that if cures petrification.


----------



## Tervin (Jun 16, 2008)

The ritual Remove Affliction can remove petrification, unless you mess up and kill the poor victim instead.

On the other hand the victim has Resist 20 to everything and doesn't age while in that state. (PH p 277)


----------



## TimeOut (Jun 16, 2008)

Nikosandros said:
			
		

> What are the defenses of a petrified character? What can affect him?



I would say, the same as any stone statue. I think there are rules for items in the DMG.



> Also, is there any way to reverse the state?



Remove Affliction Ritual, PHB, page 311

Edit: Yay, double ninja!


----------



## lukelightning (Jun 16, 2008)

Tervin said:
			
		

> On the other hand the victim has Resist 20 to everything and doesn't age while in that state. (PH p 277)




Medu Sa's Beuty Parlor, now featuring "eternal youth" treatments!

Also, if you read the description of medusas there is an interesting tidbit about reversing petrification (it's exactly like something I suggested on the boards a year or so ago.... though to be honest I'm sure a zillion people had the same idea).


----------



## Tervin (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking at Remove Affliction now, it is even better than the Cure Disease ritual. Lots of risk for the victim if you are not that great at Heal. I just love the feel of that ritual. (And Petrification is also better than it ever was...)


----------



## hamishspence (Jun 16, 2008)

*The two rituals*

The risks to the cured person make me think of a really old term: System Shock. In that just cos you are cured, doesn't mean you automatically survive. Is that an example of 4th ed harking back to pre-3rd ed ideas?


----------



## Nikosandros (Jun 16, 2008)

I had read the rules in the PHB, but I find them somewhat confusing.

Why don't they simply state that the character becomes an inert object?

The character is unaware of his surroundings, but can he think?

He has resist 20 vs all damage, but is he subject to psychic damage? Can he be charmed? Can he be healed?

I would say no to all of this, but the rule is confusing.


----------



## Eldorian (Jun 16, 2008)

Dogs pee on them.


----------



## Grazzt (Jun 16, 2008)

Nikosandros said:
			
		

> I had read the rules in the PHB, but I find them somewhat confusing.
> 
> Why don't they simply state that the character becomes an inert object?
> 
> ...




Agreed. I'd say no to all the above as well. Though I might allow healing if it affected objects (which is exactly what Mr Petrified is now...a statue).


----------



## Grazzt (Jun 16, 2008)

Eldorian said:
			
		

> Dogs pee on them.





wouldn't that be:  "dogs pee on them (save ends)?"


----------



## Eldorian (Jun 16, 2008)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> wouldn't that be:  "dogs pee on them (save ends)?"




My dog's pee doesn't allow saves.  Maybe yours does.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 16, 2008)

And pigeons tend to use them as target practice.

In fact, the first thing most adventurers do after a Remove Affliction ritual is catch pigeons. hold them down, and return the favor. It isn't pretty, but it is understandable.


----------



## Tervin (Jun 16, 2008)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> Agreed. I'd say no to all the above as well. Though I might allow healing if it affected objects (which is exactly what Mr Petrified is now...a statue).




So... Make Whole (p 309) might work. Question is what it should cost?


----------



## Nikosandros (Jun 16, 2008)

Eldorian said:
			
		

> My dog's pee doesn't allow saves.  Maybe yours does.



Your dog is broken! I demand a rule change from the design team!


----------



## Tervin (Jun 16, 2008)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> wouldn't that be:  "dogs pee on them (save ends)?"




That would lead to a tricky question: Are you allowed saving throws while petrified? I am not sure how conscious you are.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 16, 2008)

Eldorian said:
			
		

> My dog's pee doesn't allow saves.  Maybe yours does.



Remember, it's all in the narrative. While the player rolls the dice for the save, the in-game explanation is actually just that the dog is finished and goes on. High level PCs and Humans just are luckier then others.


----------

